
Meet Google’s New Leadership Team - srikar
http://mashable.com/2011/04/08/google-svps/
======
donnyg107
I like the new structuring. I find it interesting to note that these SVPs are
people who may become VCs and the tech superpowers when they leave google. IF
they leave google.

------
astrodust
This is a really good move for Google and might make them more relevant again.
For the last few years they've had a real problem executing on anything
fundamentally new.

